
StoryWeaver: Expanding literacy with open source technology - VikingCoder
https://storyweaver.org.in/
======
VikingCoder
Saw this via a YouTube video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8NMP7hyP8U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8NMP7hyP8U)

